# OD fleece toque



## soldierfirst (28 May 2013)

I have seen many CF members wearing non-issued fleece toques, I was wondering where they can be purchased from? My local CANEX does not stock them and the one I have from CPGear is more of a lighter (almost greyish) green to the colour I have seen others wearing.


----------



## dapaterson (28 May 2013)

Most of those toques were issued.  If the supply system cannot provide required items, in certain circumstances LPO will be authorized, and the locally acquired items will be issued to CF members and recorded on their clothing docs.

The RSM-net reaction to that situation is sometimes something to behold...


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 May 2013)

Are you in Petawawa?


----------



## MikeL (28 May 2013)

I bought a OD green toque from the Canex in Kingston 7 years ago,  it's thin(not the bulky lumberjack style), OD Green not the light green you see on other toques.  

I've also been issued(unit issue) a synthetic type toque, it's really good too and thin.  No tags inside of it,  so no idea who makes it/where to buy.


----------



## soldierfirst (28 May 2013)

15 Wing. I was issued a while back with my initial issue the standard green wool toque, but it hasn't been until recently that it has really started to bother me with the itching (despite having washed it several times). I have noticed (mainly on other bases, particularly army ones) other army pers who wear toques during winter times or in the field,  a majority wear an OD fleece toque but it does not seem to be an issued item. Rarely do I see many wear the issued dark green wool one.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 May 2013)

OD Fleece toques were given to staff at CFLRS, at least in 2006/2007.  Not sure how it was procured but when you went to see the 'kit shop NCO' to get your other stuff (Instr t-shirt, DEU pin etc) you got one.  They were quite different in length than the CANEX version.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 May 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> OD Fleece toques were given to staff at CFLRS, at least in 2006/2007.  Not sure how it was procured but when you went to see the 'kit shop NCO' to get your other stuff (Instr t-shirt, DEU pin etc) you got one.  They were quite different in length than the CANEX version.



FYI for those in LFWA these OD fleece toques are now authorized for wear with CADPAT.


This only took us about 15 years to get with the times.


----------



## MikeL (28 May 2013)

I didn't know those OD fleece toques were banned in LFWA.  I wore mine the entire time I was with PPCLI,  no one ever jacked me up and I don't remember anything passed down in a O Group about it.  I do have a fuzzy memory of them not being allowed in Edmonton or Wainwright though, not sure if it was a base wide thing or not though.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2013)

Being in Wainwright currently, the Base CWO will not allow fleece toques here.  Pissed off some Div Staff with that one he did.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 May 2013)

Fleece toques are fire hazards- the CF simply cares about it's members..


----------



## PuckChaser (28 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Fleece toques are fire hazards- the CF simply cares about it's members..



A LSVW is a fire hazard and we still drive those.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 May 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> A LSVW is a fire hazard and we still drive those.



2 out of the 3 LSVWs I use have N/S seat belts, if there was a fire I would be able to escape MUCH quicker than I could if I was wearing a toque that caught on fire (from wearing a raincoat simultaneously with the toque).
Your argument is invalid


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 May 2013)

In Halifax you would be doing extras for something silly like a toque and raingear.  Beware the Ides of March.


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2013)

>

Fleece.  A Fire Hazard.  Oh!  I can read between the lines.  Fleece as an outer wear is a fire hazard.  


Should we now merge the two topics?

 >


----------



## dangerboy (28 May 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Being in Wainwright currently, the Base CWO will not allow fleece toques here.  Pissed off some Div Staff with that one he did.



LFWA TC which is in Wainwright is authorised to wear Fleece Toques as per area SM direction.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2013)

Not what we got here two weeks ago.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 May 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> LFWA TC which is in Wainwright is authorised to wear Fleece Toques as per area SM direction.



Now everyone knows what name to drop when someone asks your unit while wearing a fleece toque.  >


----------



## runormal (6 Mar 2016)

soldierfirst said:
			
		

> I have seen many CF members wearing non-issued fleece toques, I was wondering where they can be purchased from? My local CANEX does not stock them and the one I have from CPGear is more of a lighter (almost greyish) green to the colour I have seen others wearing.



Where is the best to buy a fleece toque online these days? I`m not aware of any kit shops within my area, local canex doesn`t sell any and the last one I bought from canex online (1 year ago ish) was fairly thick, almost greyish green and looked ridiculous. Similar to what the OP posted in terms of colours. 

Did a brief search online and found these. 

http://www.canex.ca/polar-fleece-toque-1.html

http://www.cpgear.com/store/appa/fleece_field_toque.htm

Any suggestions or links to kit shops?

Thanks,

Edit: Copied the wrong link for CP Gear


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Where is the best to buy a fleece toque online these days? I`m not aware of any kit shops within my area, local canex doesn`t sell any and the last one I bought from canex online (1 year ago ish) was fairly thick, almost greyish green and looked ridiculous. Similar to what the OP posted in terms of colours.
> 
> Did a brief search online and found these.
> 
> ...



I'm sure he's not worried anymore. He asked in 2013.


----------



## runormal (6 Mar 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's not worried anymore. He asked in 2013.



I'm well aware of the date of the original post. I was merely quoting the OP because of this.



			
				runormal said:
			
		

> The last one I bought from canex online (1 year ago ish) was fairly thick, almost greyish green and looked ridiculous. _Similar _to what the OP posted in terms of colours.



The problem I have is I lost my toque on ex and I need to buy a new one. I was about buy the one off CPGear but I searched here as well found this thread and now I'm questioning if there is a better spot to buy it as they initially said that it was more of a greyish-green colour, which after reviewing the photo seems similar but it isn't a good quality photo. 

Therefore, I'm asking if there is a better place to buy a toque online as I can't find one locally.


----------



## RMJOE (6 Mar 2016)

I've got one they are new we now have a wool and a fleece one.


----------



## BinRat55 (7 Mar 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of the date of the original post. I was merely quoting the OP because of this.
> 
> The problem I have is I lost my toque on ex and I need to buy a new one. I was about buy the one off CPGear but I searched here as well found this thread and now I'm questioning if there is a better spot to buy it as they initially said that it was more of a greyish-green colour, which after reviewing the photo seems similar but it isn't a good quality photo.
> 
> Therefore, I'm asking if there is a better place to buy a toque online as I can't find one locally.



I got an idea - why don't you try Clothing Stores? I hear they have all kinds of kit there...


----------



## BinRat55 (7 Mar 2016)

RMJOE said:
			
		

> I've got one they are new we now have a wool and a fleece one.



Yes and no. The old knitted toque is still in the system, however it's being phased out. If you bring a knitted toque in to me and it can be repaired, my master tailor will do so. If it can't then I replace it with the new fleece.


----------



## RMJOE (7 Mar 2016)

I have both of them, although I never use the knitted one the fleece hat is amazing.


----------



## runormal (7 Mar 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I got an idea - why don't you try Clothing Stores? I hear they have all kinds of kit there...



Was unaware that it is now being issued through the system, thanks for the information, perhaps I can finally justify a trip to clothing stores. 

The issue that I currently face is that the amount of time it would take for me to go to clothing stores via public transportation would be insanse and because I don't have a car (personal choice) it would be much ''easier to just buy one out of pocket''.


----------



## Ice97 (7 Mar 2016)

Don't quote me incase i'm wrong....but I believe that only the Army issues a fleece touque. (My PO1 asked about getting a fleece touque and was told that it only comes in green)  That being said...it's a really nice piece of kit.  Better then what you can buy at the canex.  Wore it when it was completely wet...and it dried super quick and kept me very warm.


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Mar 2016)

Ice97 said:
			
		

> Don't quote me incase i'm wrong....but I believe that only the Army issues a fleece touque. (My PO1 asked about getting a fleece touque and was told that it only comes in green)  That being said...it's a really nice piece of kit.  Better then what you can buy at the canex.  Wore it when it was completely wet...and it dried super quick and kept me very warm.



Not gonna quote you. We have a new thermal AF toque. To my knowledge, the Navy hasn't caught up yet! Still have the black knit on the shelf. Same rules apply to the AF - if your blue knit is toast and can't be resurrected, we will give you the new thermal. But we won't exchange it "just cuz you want the new one please..."


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Mar 2016)

The problem with the toque is, of course, it looks so darned unmilitary.

Maybe we should evolve to something you can put a real cap badge on, like our allies?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The problem with the toque is, of course, it looks so darned unmilitary.
> 
> Maybe we should evolve to something you can put a real cap badge on, like our allies?



You could always:

1.  Use your Logistik points and get one of those fur caps; 
2.  Visit the local liquor store and buy a bottle of Five Star Whiskey;
3.  Remove the plastic Star and affix to front of fur cap: and 
4.  You are now good to go.

 >


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Mar 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You could always:
> 
> 1.  Use your Logistik points and get one of those fur caps;
> 2.  Visit the local liquor store and buy a bottle of Five Star Whiskey;
> ...



Priceless. F*ing priceless.


----------



## captloadie (8 Mar 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Not gonna quote you. We have a new thermal AF toque. To my knowledge, the Navy hasn't caught up yet! Still have the black knit on the shelf. Same rules apply to the AF - if your blue knit is toast and can't be resurrected, we will give you the new thermal. But we won't exchange it "just cuz you want the new one please..."


Interesting. Because the canairgen17/14 stated that as of 1 Apr 15, only the LWTH was to be worn with operational dress. And it wasn't an exchange item. Everyone was to be issued with the three piece set. I think your CoC should rethink their distribution policy.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Mar 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You could always:
> 
> 1.  Use your Logistik points and get one of those fur caps;
> 2.  Visit the local liquor store and buy a bottle of Five Star Whiskey;
> ...


 >
Or visit a surplus 
store and get the old Red Army hat badge.....


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> >
> Or visit a surplus
> store and get the old Red Army hat badge.....



They come on a bottle of whiskey as well?  

 [


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Mar 2016)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Interesting. Because the canairgen17/14 stated that as of 1 Apr 15, only the LWTH was to be worn with operational dress. And it wasn't an exchange item. Everyone was to be issued with the three piece set. I think your CoC should rethink their distribution policy.



Uh huh. This particular CANAIRGEN was visited and revisited. The problem was (stress "was") that ADM(MAT) policy on stock-out VS consumption kinda overruled the CANAIRGEN. See, even though the order did in fact stipulate that said toque was only to be worn in 1 or 3, it was still, at the end of the day. a "Dress" policy, not supply chain. Soooo... that being said, bases like Gagetown, Petawawa, Halifax (commonality - little to no hard Air trades) had to do a little creative bargaining with particular 1CAD (along with unit COs) in order to just keep a toque on your head!

If we can't keep the toque on the shelf, but I can still have you in the old knitted one vice nothing? I never said you weren't "entitled" and the problem is very close to resolution now that the majority actually DO have the 3 piece system.

Rethinking a policy in which we implement with more kit / systems than you'll ever realize is not conducive to supply chain operations.

And that sir, is the long and short of it!


----------



## quadrapiper (8 Mar 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Rethinking a policy in which we implement with more kit / systems than you'll ever realize is not conducive to supply chain operations.


Heard something similar about the direction on interim badging for NCDs - the non-supply-chain directive went out well before anything was ready on the supply side.


----------

